# Pee Pad Brands Disposable Kind



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

So I was going to purchase some disposable pee pads and now reading some really mixed reviews on the Out brand of pee pads as some say they have changed and become thinner and leak more. My plan is to use eventually in the Ugodog. However I still don't want it to leak. Any suggestions or advice concerning this or other brand suggestions? 

Thanks!
Souffle


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't think so. That's my favorite brand. I'm always disappointed with any other brand I buy. 

If you buy one pack and try em out, and end up not liking them, you can always buy a different one next time.


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay and I read that the OUT brand is different between Walmart and Target? AS in the quality of the OUT product is different. Strange! Where do you get yours at?

Thanks!
Souffle



angiern2004 said:


> I don't think so. That's my favorite brand. I'm always disappointed with any other brand I buy.
> 
> If you buy one pack and try em out, and end up not liking them, you can always buy a different one next time.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wally World.


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay I will go ahead and order them from there then, thank you for that feedback!

Souffle



angiern2004 said:


> Wally World.


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

I've always used the PC brand pads (President's Choice, available in Canada) and they've been great! I recently bought Out, as they were on sale, to give them a try. 

They must have something in them that attracts Pickles to them, because he immediately peed more on them than he normally would. They also worked well when we brought him to other people's homes. But they leaked like crazy! And sometimes I'd take one out of the package to find it stuck together to another one! And I think the attractant in it made Pickles pee more often. Now that I've gone back to the PC brand, I've noticed a big difference in absorbancy, as well as how often he uses it.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't recall what I paid for my last box of pee pads, but they're generic brand from TJ Max and were way less than what the big box pet stores carry. In fact, I've found, not only is TJ Max way cheaper for doggie items, they have a nice selection, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I tried the OUT brand pee pads once when I could't find the kind I normally buy. Never again! They are gross feeling and dont absorb well at all. And really thin and cheap feeling. When Sawyer would pee on them, even hours later it looked like the pee was just pooled on top of the pad. So grossuke: I found the Purina brand early on at Petsmart or Petco that I really liked. They are a different material than the normal pee pads and are super absorbent. They don't smell either. At first, I was concerned about the price, but then I ran across the same exact pee pad by Purina, just in different packaging (still Purina brand) at Walmart for sooooo much cheaper! They no longer carry them in stores that I could find, and I bought some online a couple months ago. However, I just looked and couldnt find them online!! Let you know if I find out where to get them.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

kristin08 said:


> I tried the OUT brand pee pads once when I could't find the kind I normally buy. Never again! They are gross feeling and dont absorb well at all. And really thin and cheap feeling. When Sawyer would pee on them, even hours later it looked like the pee was just pooled on top of the pad. So grossuke: I found the Purina brand early on at Petsmart or Petco that I really liked. They are a different material than the normal pee pads and are super absorbent. They don't smell either. At first, I was concerned about the price, but then I ran across the same exact pee pad by Purina, just in different packaging (still Purina brand) at Walmart for sooooo much cheaper! They no longer carry them in stores that I could find, and I bought some online a couple months ago. However, I just looked and couldnt find them online!! Let you know if I find out where to get them.


Interesting. I've never had that experience with the Out brand. I've had that experience with some brand I bought at Target and some brand I bought at Big Lots. These two other brands I tried had a backing that felt like paper, instead of plasticky, and hated them.

I do think there are two versions of Out pads, though. The ones from Walmart are in a white bag and have "moisture lock". That's the kind I buy. I have seen another version of Out pads on the Internet that are in a yellow and pink bag that do not appear to have the moisture lock. Maybe that's the key.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

We use the biodegradable ones by CleanGoPet.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I use Hartz, 80 to the pack. I think they came from Walmart or Walgreens. But they are really good ones. Rosie doesn't use them much anymore, but sometimes in the morning when I have to go before her. that is the biggest peepee of the day (Rosie's). they have never leaked and don't shred. Jethro the cat drags them off and tries to tear the up and so far he hasn't torn one yet. I just spread it back down at bedtime just in case Rosie needs it. The main thing is that they are scented.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

angiern2004 said:


> Interesting. I've never had that experience with the Out brand. I've had that experience with some brand I bought at Target and some brand I bought at Big Lots. These two other brands I tried had a backing that felt like paper, instead of plasticky, and hated them.
> 
> I do think there are two versions of Out pads, though. The ones from Walmart are in a white bag and have "moisture lock". That's the kind I buy. I have seen another version of Out pads on the Internet that are in a yellow and pink bag that do not appear to have the moisture lock. Maybe that's the key.


Yeah, I've had good experience with the Out brand too (I get them at Walmart). They say moisture lock and I get the extra large as it more than fills the Ugodog tray. I found them super absorbent and not prone to leaking and have really liked them.


----------



## lakediva (Mar 4, 2013)

We've been using Iris brand regular wee pads. I order them via Amazon. They hold way more than out 12 week Gussie will ever need, they don't ever leak and work very well.


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for writing...I wonder if they would fit the Ugodog. 
Are the Iris pads you are talking about here?

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-Floor-Protection-Training-Regular/dp/B00176B85M

Thanks for clarifying!



lakediva said:


> We've been using Iris brand regular wee pads. I order them via Amazon. They hold way more than out 12 week Gussie will ever need, they don't ever leak and work very well.


----------



## lakediva (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep... these are the ones I find great for our small dog.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

My favorites were I think by 'pet products'...don't know more info or where I found them, but they had different color backings and were 'green' I think. 

We've tried so many brands of piddle pads. Target has some I think made by 3M that we liked. The Petco store brand seems to be the least absorbent of the ones we've tried.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use the CVS brand when we travel, I prefer the reusable washable ones with a vinyl bottom for home, but if you do have problems with pads, you can always put an old tablecloth under them ( a cheapy plastic one from the dollar store) that should help, sometimes they even like to pee on the corner and nothing can stop the trickle of that over the end..

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was using Four Paws pads and have been very satisfied. I recently tried Training Academy brand from Walgreens. Since only one of the 4 dogs uses them, they are adequate and they cost less than the other brand.


----------

